# Activating a new DTV Tivo???



## Cynaburst (Feb 16, 2007)

I was planning to get a new HR 20 to use with my regular def tvs until I upgrade to a HDTV so I can avoid the upgrade expense later. I now find out that it costs an extra $10/month to DTV for high def service when i don't even have a high def tv.

I am considering buying a reconditioned DTivo instead, but want to compare costs. If I do this, how much is it to activate the Tivo with DTV, and will I need any new equipment for the install if right now I just have standard DTV on my regular old tvs?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

No additional equipment required for a DirecTV/Tivo. If you want to use the second tuner, though, you'll need to run another cable from your dish/multiswitch to the Tivo's SAT2 input. But that's optional.


----------



## Cynaburst (Feb 16, 2007)

Do you know what the monthly charge is for the service? Do you pay Tivo or Directv?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

The exact prices changed recently, but it's ~$5/mo for the "DVR Service Fee", but that covers as many DVRs as you have on your account. Then there's another ~$5/mo "mirroring fee" for every additional receiver/DVR on your account. So if you only have one DirecTV/Tivo DVR on your account it's ~$10/mo. And you pay DirecTV. Tivo has nothing to do with servicing DirecTV/Tivo DVRs.


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

If you have premier pack though DVR service is included


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

The DVR fee has been $6 for at least a year+ - it's correct about it being waived on the Premier pak, as well as 1 fee covers ALL DVR's on your account.

D* also has new "choice" pkgs, that have the DVR fee embedded as part of the pkg - check out this link for more info:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=74354

However, you might find if you are on an existing TC or TC+ pkg, it'll be cheaper to just add the DVR fee & be done with it.

BTW, DO be aware that activating ANY new (new to YOU; it doesn't matter if it's a reconditioned box or NOT) DVR &/or HD equipment on your account will put you onto a new 2 year commitment.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

dishrich said:


> BTW, DO be aware that activating ANY new (new to YOU; it doesn't matter if it's a reconditioned box or NOT) DVR &/or HD equipment on your account will put you onto a new 2 year commitment.


Huh?
Are you sure about that?


----------



## Clemsole (Sep 8, 2005)

Cynaburst said:


> Do you know what the monthly charge is for the service? Do you pay Tivo or Directv?


You make payments to DirecTV only. Tivo has no interest in the DVR service DirecTV provides, They are only using the name Tivo on some of the DVR's.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

ApK said:


> Huh?
> Are you sure about that?


Uh, do a search on this & you'll find umpteen threads stating this...  
Anytime you activate a new card on an account, will cause this to happen.
1 year if it's a basic receiver on a new card, 2 years on other receivers as I stated.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Not necessarily, dish, trust me.


----------



## Bonanzaair (Jan 24, 2007)

Clemsole said:


> Tivo has no interest in the DVR service DirecTV provides, They are only using the name Tivo on some of the DVR's.


Yes...only the Tivo name and the award winning Tivo Interface inside.

Bonanza


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

dishrich said:


> Uh, do a search on this & you'll find umpteen threads stating this...
> Anytime you activate a new card on an account, will cause this to happen.
> 1 year if it's a basic receiver on a new card, 2 years on other receivers as I stated.


Uh...usefull as it is, threads on this forum do not constitute official DTV policy.

Nonetheless, I wrote and asked and in this case it's true (though there are exceptions and ways around it).

This is bad policy. I understand commitments for new customers and for subsidised equipment, but for stuff aquired second hand? That's wrong to try to lock me in for no other reason than I would like to pay them another $5 /month mirror/lease fee.


----------



## thumperr (Feb 10, 2006)

Cynaburst said:


> I was planning to get a new HR 20 to use with my regular def tvs until I upgrade to a HDTV so I can avoid the upgrade expense later. I now find out that it costs an extra $10/month to DTV for high def service when i don't even have a high def tv.
> 
> I am considering buying a reconditioned DTivo instead, but want to compare costs. If I do this, how much is it to activate the Tivo with DTV, and will I need any new equipment for the install if right now I just have standard DTV on my regular old tvs?


I'm not sure you have to have the $10 a month HD package just because you have an HR20. i don;t believe there is anything tying them together. if you have a 2yr commitment for new equipement you can drop your package to the lowest level to complete the commitment.

I asked last year if i could drop the HD package, even though i had a 2yr commitment on my HR10, and was told yes. the only thing i had to maintain was the base package.

you will need to pay the $5 mirror/lease fee, and the $6 DVR fee if you want that feature(this can be less or included depending on your package as mentioned above)


----------

